# ASROCK N68C-S UCC und DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher?



## XaloN (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir Heute neuen Arbeitsspeicher geholt. KLICK
Habe ihn natürlich auch sofort verbaut nur bootet mein Rechner jetzt nicht mehr. 

CPU: Athlon 2 X4 640 @4x 3GHZ
Ram: Oben gennant.
Graka: GTX 470

Vorher hatte ich DDR2 musste ich vorher eventuell etwas im Bios umstellen?

XaloN


----------



## Clawhammer (8. April 2011)

hast du dein BIOS resetet?

Sollte man machen  und hinter her deine einstellung wieder vornehmen


----------



## XaloN (8. April 2011)

Nein, dass habe ich noch nicht getan. Sollte ich dafür die klein Batterie vom Mainboard entnehmen oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. April 2011)

einfach den jumper (bei der batterie) aufm board nutzen oder im BIOS wenn möglich F9 drücken


----------



## XaloN (8. April 2011)

Okay, habe resettet und nun fährt er auch hoch. Im Bios aber steht 2048/400MHZ DDR3_800. Da stimmt doch was nicht oder? Habe mir ja 1333MHZ gekauft. oder ist das normal?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. April 2011)

Das musst du jetzt manuell im Bios anpassen...achte auf die Timings sowie die spannung


----------



## XaloN (8. April 2011)

Oha, davon habe ich leider überhaupt keine ahnung. Kann ich irgendwo nachlesen wie die richtigen timings und die richtige spannung sind/ist?


----------



## Clawhammer (9. April 2011)

9-9-9-24 sind die timings und die spannung beträgt 1,5Volt


----------



## XaloN (9. April 2011)

Okay, Dankeschön. Werde mich mal eben ins Bios begeben und nachschauen.

1. So, unter DRAM Voltage steht bei mir immoment Auto wenn ich gucke was ich einstellen kann, gibt es 1.533 oder 1.590 und noch andere aber mit 1.5 nur die beiden welche soll ich jetzt nutzen? oder lieber auf Auto lassen? 

2. Memory Clock müsste ich doch 667MHZ DDR3_1333 einstellen oder? halt wegen den 1333MHZ sind gibt es noch 800 DDR3_1600 aber das ist ja nicht meine taktung.

3. Dann gibt es noch Memory Timing und dort kann ich über 20 verschiedene sachen einstellen wovon ich überhaupt nicht verstehe.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. April 2011)

Dann tue es manuell auf 1,533 Volt einstellen

jop auf 667MHz stellen

und die Timings 

CL : 9

tRCD: 9

trp : 9

tRAS : 24

so heissen die, die du so einstellen musst




> Modelname:                 ValueSelect
> Gesamtkapazität:                 4GB
> Anzahl der  Module:                 2x
> Kapazität der Einzelmodule:                 2048MB
> ...


----------



## XaloN (9. April 2011)

Okay, habe nun alles so eingestellt. Ich danke dir.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. April 2011)

Jo kein Ding eine Frage hab ich aber an dich hast du beim Freischalten der Kerne auch den L3 Cache frei bekommen?


----------



## XaloN (10. April 2011)

Du meinst vom CPU oder? Dort habe ich nichts freigeschaltet habe ihn einfach nur aufs Mainboard gesetzt und die treiber installiert. Hatte noch keine Probleme und der rennt super.  Was bringt den dieser cache?


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. April 2011)

Du hast in Spielen unter Umständen mehr FPS. 
Bzw. ist die Leistung dann ca. so hoch wie die eines AMD Phenom II X4


----------



## XaloN (11. April 2011)

Achso, nicht schlecht. Wenn ich jetzt im Bios was mit L3 Cache finde den soll ich das aktivieren oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Clawhammer (12. April 2011)

Du hast nen board mit NV chipsatz und dem zusatz UCC damit kann man (mit Glück) die restlichen 1-2 Kerne und sogar den (wenn vorhanden kommt auf die herstellungsmaske an) L3 Cache freischalten


----------



## alex_wessom (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem mit den DDR3 rams. Nur habe ich 1066 gekauft.
Kannst du mir da auch sagen was ich wie einstellen muss?

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe. 

LG


----------



## Günnif (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, hab da n ähnliches problem ;o(
Hab mir nen Riegel (4GB)DDR3 1333MHz geholt, eingebaut und der monitor geht nicht mehr an! wieder ausgebaut und es geht wieder! Woran kann es liegen?
CPU iss n Sempron 3400+
Kann mir bitte wer sagen woran das liegen könnte?
lg günni


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Februar 2012)

@ beide: Dazu müssten wir einmal wissen wie die Module heissen die Ihr euch eingebaut habt.

Weil jeder RAM kann eine andere Einstellung benötigen


----------



## Günnif (19. Februar 2012)

Meines ist ein Team Elite cl=9-9-9-24 4GB 1333 TED34096M1333HC9


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Februar 2012)

Hast du mal ein CMOS Reset durch geführt und anschliessend die Timings und Spannungen hinterher manuell eingestellt?


----------



## Günnif (20. Februar 2012)

Das problem ist das sobald der ram eingebaut ist der bildschirm schwarz bleibt! Könnte es daran liegen das meine CPU kein DDR3 unterstützt?


----------



## AnotherLolPlayer (25. März 2013)

Habe ein anderes Problem. Und zwar hängt sich beim Zocken der Sound auf, wenn ich nebenbei Musik höre.
Habe selbes Motherboard und Kingston KVR1066D3N7/4G 4gb DDR 3 Ram von der offiziellen Liste besorgt. Auf Dauer hilft es aber nicht.
Hatte gestern nen Stromausfall und seitdem ständig Probleme mit hängengebliebenem Sound.

Muss ich noch das Bios richtig takten, oder woran kann das liegen?
Schonmal Danke im voraus,


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Bios aktuell?
Nur mal einen Riegel benutzt?
Welche Komponenten sind sonst verbaut?

Bitte mehr Infos und bitte mach einen eigenen Thread auf. Das ist besser.


----------



## AnotherLolPlayer (26. März 2013)

Musste schon wieder das Bios resetten, damit war vorerst das Problem behoben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

Vielleicht mal die Batterie tauschen, so etwas kann auch mal für seltsame Phänomäne sorgen.


----------



## AnotherLolPlayer (28. März 2013)

Kann dies auch ein Grund dafür sein, dass ich keine 2 Ram benutzen kann?

Gruß,


----------



## bofrostman83 (28. März 2013)

Ich brauche ebenfalls bitte Hilfe. Ich habe das o.g. Board, nur ohne den Zusatz UCC.

Verpackt das Board überhaupt DDR3 mit  4 GB / 1600?

Und wenn ja, kann ich die beiden DDR2  Riegel zusammen mit den DDR3 Riegeln nutzen?
Oder nur die DDR3 Riegel? Bei letzterem Fall --> BIOS reseten?

Danke schon mal,
bofrostman83


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2013)

@ bofrostman83, nein ein gemeinsamer Betrieb von DDR2 und DDR3 ist technisch nicht möglich. DDR3 1600MHz wird von dem Board aber unterstützt, setzt aber eine AM3 CPU vorraus lt Asrock. Den Speicher generell sollte das Board so erkennen, nur beim Takt würde wohl Handarbeit anliegen.
Generell ist es sinnvoll einen eigenen Thread zu starten da es so unübersichtlich wird und auch nicht gerade höflich ist


----------



## bofrostman83 (28. März 2013)

Wie findet man das -als DAU- raus?


----------



## bofrostman83 (28. März 2013)

sorry..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2013)

Was hast du denn als CPU drauf? Ich würde mir dafür mal CPU-Z laden


----------



## bofrostman83 (28. März 2013)

Hab AM2


----------

